# Chloe's Home!!!



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

We picked Chloe up from the airport about an hour ago, and she is SO perfect! She came out of her crate giving us kisses. She had an accident in her crate, so we had to give her a bath when we got home. It is so hard to get a good picture of her because she is so squirmy. She is sooo little! Enjoy!!!

Look at that merle tail!


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

Awwww....so precious. Congratulations!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Oh my gosh, she is beautiful! :love5:


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Awww... chloe is tooo cute. I love her coloring... my next one may be a merle or brindle


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

aww she is so cute.. the towel pic is the best


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

She is gorgeous Jessie!!!!!! I'm in love! :love5:
I love her blue eyes.

Guinness is over here drooling!!


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

She is a cutie!~!


----------



## Vero22 (Apr 16, 2006)

She is ABSOLUTELY adorable!!!


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Wow, she is stunning! Congrats on such a special, beautiful baby!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

awwww jessie chloes so freakin cute! i'm so happy for you. i cant wait to see more pics! how are the other 2 getting along with her?


----------



## peenutts mom (Mar 9, 2006)

She is soooo cute....
Therese


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

she is sooooo adorable


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

she is gorgeous! her markings are so unique. i love the eye liner around her eye. congratulations!! i cant wait to see more pics :love4:


----------



## MyLittleTroubleMaker (Apr 20, 2006)

Finanlly!! OMG Chole is just so precious! man, her nose is merle too, so cute...

You sure stayed up late! Hopefully both you and Chloe got enough rest last night.

Same Q here - how are your other babies getting alone with Chloe?


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh my she is sooooo cute. Now I want one too ^_^ I hardly have any decent pics of Yoshi when I first got her because she wouldn't sit still. All the ones I do have of her and sleeping pics


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

She is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

Congrats on the pretty little girl!!! I can't wait to see more pics and hear about her!! (^_^)


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww she is so beautiful!!!  I'm so glad you have her now. How are Rylie and Madison getting along with her?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Congrats on you new addition  I love her name and she is beauuuutiful :angel10:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

We made it through our first night with her! Madison loves her already loves her... and Rylie is still pretty standoffish. She is getting better about Chloe, though.

We tried crating her last night... it didn't work! She snuggled up with Ian the entire night in bed


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

She's gorgeous, congrats!!


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

congratulations! what a cute lil lovebucket she is!


----------



## weiwei_in_usa (Oct 8, 2005)

oh,so cute, i want to have a blue eyes baby.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks, everyone I love her blue eyes!


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

She's cute! But im confuse what happenend to Roxi? Did you just buy this one?


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

She's adorable...I like the name chloe. My friend is naming her daughter that also.  Give kisses to your little one from Lola!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

she's beautiful jessie  congratulations!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Scrappy, I made a post a while back about how I adopted Roxi out (since I was fostering her from the very beginning). Yep, I bought her and had her flown in from WA


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

she's so presh!!


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Congrats Jessie she is a cutie. Can't wait to see more pics. I am glad her flight went smoothly


----------



## kenya (Dec 19, 2005)

Chloe is beautiful. Congratulations on your baby!


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

jessie i tried 2 send u a pm but ur box is full =( was checking how the first night went


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I just cleared out my PM box

The first night went well. I am sooo happy she's here, and I can't believe how small she is in real life.


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

OMGosh, she is so adorable!!
Congratulations Jessie


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

She's perfect!! Look at those blue eyes!! She's so pretty!!
Madison sounds like such a sweetie btw!
I'm sure all 3 will be best buds in no time!!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah, how's she doin' w/ the other two? 

She's precious.  I've never seen a merle chi before!


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

She is beautiful Jessie!!! Love her blue eyes!!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

~Jessie~ said:


> We made it through our first night with her! Madison loves her already loves her... and Rylie is still pretty standoffish. She is getting better about Chloe, though.
> 
> We tried crating her last night... it didn't work! She snuggled up with Ian the entire night in bed


awww shes a daddys girl already! how sweet! now we need more pics please!!! just a few


----------



## IcePrincess (Mar 20, 2006)

congrats Jessie, Chloe is so cute. I love the eyes. Did you take time off work? I have the same daisy collar


----------



## nornie (Feb 20, 2006)

She is beautiful! I love her blue eyes! That towel pic is just adorable!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Awwww Jessie, she is such a cutie pie!!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

She came with the daisy collar- we bought a white one with pink flowers and sparkles from Petsmart that she has on now. 

We are going to the vet's tomorrow at 3pm for her first visit (well, not first visit, but first visit with me).

I'll try to take some more pics tonight!


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Cute cute cute!!! 
I love her little tail!! How cute is that big blotch of merle.. Also I love her head. I wish Jassy had some stop to his nose!


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

Jessie,
I absolutely love Chloe! Congratulations! I didn't know you were getting another. Boy, have I missed a lot since I've been gone! We have a new little one too. I have his photos posted. We picked him up last night, but we haven't named him yet. If you have any suggestions, please pass them on my way!
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=18234


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwww Tooo Cute


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

She is so cute! I am so happy for you! Jetset loves her too!


----------



## soneal (Aug 30, 2004)

Chloe is adorable and I love the name. Good luck with all of the new puppy training. I am so happy for you, it feels so good to find the exact puppy you have been looking for.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks, everyone


----------

